# Hello from Arkansas!!!



## bucksornothing (Jun 11, 2007)

What's up guys ive been looking at this site for a while (really just for awsome deals on a bow) this is the coolest site on the internet!

thanks for everything...and remember bucks or nothing!


----------



## midevilarcher (Feb 13, 2007)

welcome to the forum i sent ya a pm


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy shooting!:archer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk bucksornothing. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Hitman065 (Feb 13, 2007)

Welcome from Texas!


----------



## Devil Dog (Feb 20, 2007)

Welcome from Utah


----------



## Backstrap'N (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome. Not trying to start nothing but why do you have beef with shooting does? Harvesting does is a great part of QDM, (not to mention a great way to save little bucks and still fill your freezer).


----------



## bucksornothing (Jun 11, 2007)

Backstrap'N said:


> Welcome. Not trying to start nothing but why do you have beef with shooting does? Harvesting does is a great part of QDM, (not to mention a great way to save little bucks and still fill your freezer).



i let my wife do the doe shooting! ill take the bucks and every once in a while ill let her shoot a buck:wink:


----------



## MattM (May 31, 2007)

Welcome from another arkansan....:darkbeer:


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

*:welcome: to AT!*


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Howdy from Memphis Tennessee!


----------



## joebowman (Jun 2, 2007)

Hows it going? Welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## willie7018 (Mar 19, 2007)

hello and welcome from Newport Ar, you've found a great site:wink:


----------



## GOOSE77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome to archery talk from down here in L.A. (Lower Arkansas):moose2:


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

Hello, welcome to Archerytalk!


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

